
Alibaba shares jump 7% in Hong Kong debut, in world’s largest listing in 2019 - Caitin_Chen
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/26/alibaba-shares-jump-more-than-6percent-in-hong-kong-debut.html
======
ngcc_hk
Found it strange. Given hk is so bad ass lately why they still come.

